# Where to source round head screws?



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm building a series of benches where I plan to attach bent laminations to the legs. I'll use screws, which will be exposed. 

I'd like to use decorative round head screws. You know the type - tall dome head with slotted drive.

Just like these:

Lot Of 25 Vintage"NOS" #8 X 1" Solid Brass Slotted Round Head Wood Screws | eBay

I'd like a #6 screw (that head size is preferable for the size of my work piece) which are 1" long. I'd like them in steel.

I'd seen what my local hardware store sources. They don't have the pronounced dome or crisp sharp shoulder like the old stock. I also tried McMaster.com and Screwsandbolts.com . Both were a let down. 

I can't seem to find any, anywhere. Not even on Ebay!

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Am I missing something? You have a link showing what you want, and say you can't even find them on eBay. That link is TO eBay, and they are available.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I want them in steel, not brass.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Bolt Depot has the #6 x 1" long slotted round head wood screws in stainless or zinc plated steel https://www.boltdepot.com/Wood_screws_Slotted_round_head_Stainless_steel_18-8_6.aspx


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

https://www.mcfeelys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=pan+head+wood+screws

They also carry the tapered square drive Canadian Robertson screws. Once you've tried square drive you'll want to throw all your other ones away.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I.Hate.Slotted.Screws 
At Fort DaninVan they go straight into the metal recycling can!
(Phillips too if I'm in a bad mood.)


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> I.Hate.Slotted.Screws
> At Fort DaninVan they go straight into the metal recycling can!
> (Phillips too if I'm in a bad mood.)


Me too...but since getting a small set of Wera screwdrivers (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001NQQCM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1) for Christmas...i'm coming around. The few times I've used them, I've been impressed--especially after grabbing a Craftsman screwdriver first. Who'da thunk?

Back to the topic...Much as i'm a fan of McMaster, for this purpose you might try Lee Valley Hardware. I've not looked (I think SWMBO may have blocked their site!!), but they may have what you're looking for. You may even stumble into something else.

earl


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll give these a try.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@Cherryville Chuck: Charles, I really like those Robertson screws too. So much easier to drive in and remove. Would like to see lots more of them but the USA won't be in a hurry to adopt them. Kind of like the metric system.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

uh...Shop Guy...

Robertson are EVERYWHERE here in Georgia. McFeeley's is famous for them and I'm thinking everything Kreg makes employs square drive screws.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

Would either of these be of interest?

Round Head Steel Wood Screws 

https://www.fisheriessupply.com/fasteners-inc-wood-screw-round-head-slotted


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I ain't in Georgia, Otis. They ain't plentiful here in my area. Us hillbillies don't have all that new fangled stuff. LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Shop guy said:


> @Cherryville Chuck: Charles, I really like those Robertson screws too. So much easier to drive in and remove. Would like to see lots more of them but the USA won't be in a hurry to adopt them. Kind of like the metric system.


It's the only screw I know of that can driven and then removed and reused up to dozens of times before the socket wears out. You have to be careful when driving them into hardwoods because it can be easy to snap the heads off. Many hardware stores up here keep them loose in bins like nails and sell them by the pound and they usually have from 1 1/4 to at least 3" and sometimes up to 5". They also usually have them in a brass colored zinc plating and ceramic coated for decking and use with treated lumber.

I suspect I might know the reason why it's taken so long for them to show up down there. Robertson (a Canadian) worked for Henry Ford in the very early 1900s. At the time there was only slotted screws. One day Robertson poked a hole in his hand with a screwdriver and decided to come up with a better design. He patented it in 1907. Ford wanted Robertson to give him the rights to it and Robertson refused and they parted company. Phillips also worked for Henry and he came up with the star design which actually was better for use on the assembly line because you can't overtighten a Phillips like you can a Robertson. The Phillips will cam out before it snaps off. Phillips did give Ford the rights to his design so that meant for every Phillips head screw that was sold, Ford would have received a royalty so it would have been in his best interest to prevent Robertson's screws from being sold down there. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> https://www.mcfeelys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=pan+head+wood+screws
> 
> They also carry the tapered square drive Canadian Robertson screws. Once you've tried square drive you'll want to throw all your other ones away.


Robertson Screws -- The Robertson Drive. Peter Lymburner Robertson. Settled in Milton, Ontario, Canada in 1908. Located on Bronte St. and still remains today. Just Google Robertson Screws and scroll down to Robertson Website--History. It's a fascinating read. A plant is just down the road about 8 km. in Burlington, Ontario.
These screws are sold everywhere here. I wouldn't use anything else. They're known as Square drive in the U.S. but they don't have the little chamfered end on them. This little feature lets you insert the driver much easier.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

phillipdanbury said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm building a series of benches where I plan to attach bent laminations to the legs. I'll use screws, which will be exposed.
> 
> ...


A mention--they're called Pan Head but maybe that's just here.


----------

